# Schwimmteich in Chile - Eine Herausforderung



## vrenifossi (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

seit ein paar jahren leben und arbeiten meine Frau und ich nun in Chile und mit der Geburt unseres Sohnes vor 2 Jahren sind wir nun auch zu Häuslebauern avanciert. Da in Chile ausserhalb der Städte per Gesetz keine Grundstücke unter einem halben Hektar verkauft werden dürfen, haben wir nun einen ordentlichen Garten (grund kostet halt in Südchile nix). Da wir Triathleten sind und in Puerto Montt kein Hallenbad existiert und das Meer hier nicht gerade zum Trainieren geeignet ist und wir außerdem schöne und nützliche Methoden gesucht haben unseren Garten zu gestalten lag der Schwimmteich natürlich nahe. Wir sind beide Biologen, kommen also mit Unke und Co ganz gut aus und wollen einen Schwimmteich möglichst ohne Technik (also viel Rgenerationszone). Der Schwimmteil soll eine 25 m lange Bahn erhalten, die 2,5 m breit ist (ist halt zum Trainieren prima). Am Terassenende soll der Schwimmbereich 5 m breit sein, damit man gut reinspringen und auch mal toben kann. Tiefe des Schwimmbereichs so 2,5 bis 3m. Ein Teil des Flachbereichs, der an die Terasse anschliesst soll der Plantschbereich für die kinder werden. Ich hab auch einen Filtergraben geplant, der Regenwasser vom Dach über die Teichlänge durch einen Schmalen Klärsumpfbereich führt bevor es in den teich geht. 

Das Grundstück liegt auf einer Fluss-hochterasse. Unser Untergrund ist dementsprechend (unter der Humusauflage) Flusssdiment mit Vulkanascheschichten eingemischt. In etwa 1m tiefe eine durch Eisenverbindungen verbackene ca 10 cm dicke Sand/Asche-Schicht, fast undurchlässig und recht hart, Der Rest sind verschieden grobe Kies, Schotter und Sandschichten. Richtig in die Tiefe habe ich noch nicht gebuddelt, aber ich denke nicht, dass es sich noch dramatisch ändert. 
Die Herausforderungen sind folgende: Es gibt in Chile keinen Teichbaumarkt. Deshalb muss ich mir alle Dienstleistungen und Materialien von anderen Bereichen herholen. Gewebeverstärkte PVC-Folien gibts,  Nur die Maximalgrößen und die Möglichkeit die an Ort und Stelle verkleben zu lassen muss ich noch erkunden. Aber da bin ich recht zuversichtlich. Bei der Qualität, naja, da wird man vielleicht wohl mal nachbessern müessen...Schutzflies, oder zumindest so was ähnliches gibts auch.
Aber wie am besten den Schwimmbereich abstützen? Bei uns regnets viel, d.h. wenn das Loch mal ausgehoben ist würde ich die Mauer gerne bald haben, damit mir das Loch nicht zusammenfällt. Die Grundmauer sollte so 80-90 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche reichen. Darauf kommt dann die Folie, die dann nochmal zum Flachbereich auf 1,2 m abfällt um dann kontinuierlich zum Ufer hin anzusteigen. Die tieftse Stelle im Flachbereich soll dann nach Substrataufschüttung etwa 1m sein (direkt hinter der Mauer). Auf die Grundmauer auf die Folie soll dann die Wallmauer, die so 30-40cm unter der Oberfläche enden sollte, damit vom wilden schwimmen der Regenrationsbereich nicht zu sehr durchgewirbelt wird. Die Wallmauer bekommt dann Holz obendrauf zum drausitzen/laufen. 
Wie ratet ihr, sollten wir die Grundmauer bauen. Betonieren, Hohlblocksteine und ausgiessen, mauern? Senkrecht, leicht abgeschrägt? Welches Material sollte ich für die Wallmauer verwenden? In Chile muss man auch mit Erdbeben rechnen. Naja, ein richtig schweres Erdbeben wird kein Material und keine Bauweise überleben aber es wäre schön wenn so kleinere Erdstöße, wie sie nicht selten sind, nicht gleich den teich lecken oder die Mauern zusammenpurzeln lassen...Kosten hab ich noch keine Ahnung, ich wollte mir erst einmal ein paar grundsätzliche Tipps holen bevor ich die möglichen Dienstleister und Firmen abklappere und denen mühsam erklären muss was ich verrückter Gringo eigentlich vorhabe...
Falls hilfreich kann ich mal die Grobskizze raufstellen, muss aber erst mal schauen wie das hier läuft...Ich werd auch mal ein paar Bodenfotos machen, damit ihr mir Tipps für den Schutz der Folie geben könnt.

Irgendwelche Tipps für die Mauer? Kennt wer zufällig Materialanbieter in Chile (Folie, Verklebeung, Flies) ? Welche Alternativmaterialien könnte man nehmen?

Grüße,
Fossi


----------



## expresser (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Chile - Eine Herausforderung*

Hallo Fossi,

da kommt man ja ins Träumen wenn du so schreibst!
Wie du euren Teich beschreibst wird er bestimmt toll. Ich glaube aber dass du vielen Schwierigkeiten aus dem Weg gehen könntest wenn du den Teich möglichst naturnah bauen würdest. Wenn du ausreichend Platz hast, kommst du mit leicht abfallenden Wänden auch auf die gewünschte Tiefe. Sieht halt ganz anders aus und ist natürlich Geschmacksache.
Keine scharfen Kanten, keine geraden Mauern (ohne oder mit Riss), weniger Menschen bzw. Firmen die etwas verbocken können und am ehesten erdbebensicher.

Ist nur eine Überlegung.


----------



## günter-w (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Chile - Eine Herausforderung*

Hallo Fossi willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Eine Gesamtskizze währe nicht schlecht so wie das Teichprofil. sonst wird meist aneinander vorbeigeredet. Du spricht von Filtergraben aber in deinem Profil gibt es keine Pumpe. Da hat auch dein Filtergraben nicht die optimale Funktion. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du dann auch NG kennst. Ich würde dir ein Zweikammersystem empfehlen und eine Zikulationspumpe von ca. 10000 l/Std. Warum willst du so tief gehen? Den Schwimmbereich solltest du mimimum 3m breit planen. Nach dem Aushub solltest du die Grube mit einer billigen Schutzfolie sichern wenn ihr viel Regen habt. Wenn du lose Schichten in diener Grube hast wirst du ums vormauern nicht herumkommen. Sonst würde ich aber keine zu steilen Wände einplanen. Führt eine Schicht Wasser besteht noch das Problem des Unterspülens der Folie neben der Belastung durch Erdbeben. Wenn du eine 25m Stecke planstkann ich dir nur empfehlen die Stirnseiten bi szu rWasser oberkannte hochzuziehen sonst verschenkst du zu viel Länge beim Schwimmen da du in der Froschperspektive das Bahnende nicht erkennen kannst. So viel mal zu dem was ich aus deinem Bericht ausfiltern kann.


----------



## vrenifossi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Chile - Eine Herausforderung*

Hallo Werna,

erst ,mal danke für deine Gedanken. Leben in Chile hat auch seine Nachteile aber die Sache mit dem grossen Grundstück ist schon ne schöne Sache. InDeutschland höätten wir uns nie ein Haus leisten können...
An einen Teich ohne Mauern hatten wir auch zuerst gedacht, weils noch naturnäher und schöner ist. Und die Vorteile die du aufzählst sind nicht von der hand zu weisen. Aber der Teich soll an die terasse anschliessen und von da aus sollte man reinspringen können, also muss es gleich tief werden. Das geht ohne Stützwerk nicht. Dann sind feste Enden an der langen Bahn fürs Trainieren von Vorteil, weil man dann Rollwende machen kann. Wenn wir die Tiefe über Gefälle erreichen wollen und ein 1:3 Gefälle nicht überschreiten wollen kommen wir auf mindesten 15m Breite. Entlang der Terasse sogar mehr. Und wenn wir noch einen Wall zwischen Schwimmbereich und Regenerationsbereich wollen, müssen wir sogar noch breiter werden um das Gefälle nicht zu überschreiten. Ein Wall der bis etwa 40 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche reicht sollte schon sein, denn wenn wir sportlich schwimmen gibts schon ordentlich Wellen und ich glaub nicht, dass das dem Reg.-Bereich so gut tut. Unser Garten ist 40 m breit und etwa 120 m lang. Das Haus steht etwa in der Mitte bevor das Grundstück in einen Hang übergeht (gut für den Blick, schlecht für die Nutzbarkeit). Der Teich soll im oberen flachen Bereich angelegt werden und soll nicht ganz an den Zaun gequetscht werden. Dann fällt auf der flachen Hälfte noch ein Streifen weg, weil die Zufahrt nicht ganz an den anderen Zaun konnte (wegen eines blöden Strommasten mussten wir die Einfahrt etwas weg vom Zaun mehr mittig legen). Und ein bisschen Wiese wollten wir im oberen ebenen Bereich zum Toben, Fussball etc. lassen. Deshalb wollten wir eher einen etwas schmaleren Teich obwohl so ein breiter See sicher ganz toll aussieht. Und wenns schmaler werden soll und wir die Tiefe von 2,5m nicht unterschreiten wollen (ich hätte ja sogar lieber 3m weils dann mehr Spass macht die Strecke zu tauchen...) führt kaum ein Weg an irgendeiner Wandstabilisierung vorbei....Ich bin gerade am Überlegen ob wir vielleicht nur auf einer Länge und an den beiden Ende Wand machen und auf der anderen Gefälle...
Aber ob viel oder weniger Wand, die Frage nach dem wie bleibt...
Irgendwelche Ratschläge?

Übrigens, wie tief sollte man denn den Kinderplantschbereich machen? Einerseits sollten die Kiddies möglichst überall stehen können andererseits sollten sie auch schwimmen üben können und wir wollten auch ne Rutsche ins Wasser gehen lassen und da sollten sie nicht immer am Boden andotzen. Ich dachte so an 50-60 cm Maximaltiefe. Was denkt ihr? Wie könnte man den Boden des Plantschbereichs abdecken so dass die Folie ausreichend geschützt ist und trotzdem angenehm zum drauf laufen ist. Evtl. mit Sandsäcken?


Grüße, 
Fossi


----------



## vrenifossi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Chile - Eine Herausforderung*

Hallo Günter,
danke auch für deine Antwort. Skizze folgt, aber erst morgen, weil der Scanner gerade spinnt.
Also der Klärkanal ist gedacht um Regenwasser vom Dach durchzuleiten. Hab mir schon eine System überlegt wie ich das zuleite. Erst mal möchte ich es ganz ohne Technik probieren und wenns überhaupt nicht klappt, dann kann immer noch ne Pumpe her. Die Tiefe vom Schwimmbereich ist zum einen wegen dem Spassfaktor (schnorcheln üben), zum anderen zum besseren reinspringen und dann heisst es ja auch, dass größere Wassertiefe zur biologischen Stabilisierung beiträgt. Flacher als 2m sollte es jedenfalls nicht sein und die 50cm weniger lösen das Problem nicht grundsätzlich. Du meinst die wasserführende Schicht könnte ein Problem sein? Sollte ich die deiner Meinung nach komplett ausgraben?
Ups, jetzt ist grad mal wieder Stromausfall. Ich schick meine Antwort mal ab solange unsere UPS noch Saft hat. Später (hoffentlich bald) dann die Fortsetzung.
Grüße,
Fossi


----------



## vrenifossi (2. Juli 2009)

ups


----------



## vrenifossi (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Chile - Eine Herausforderung*

Hallo Günter,
Strom ist wieder da, aber der Scanner funktioniert immer noch nicht. Jetzt hab ich die Skizze halt einfach abfotografiert. Keine perfekte Qualität, aber ich denke man kanns erkennen. Jetzt muss ich mal schauen wie das mit dem Bilder hochladen funktioniert.
Grüße,
Fossi


----------



## günter-w (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Chile - Eine Herausforderung*

Hallo Fossi, die  Planung für deine Zwecke find ich soweit OK Auch das Thema zu wenden ist i.O. Wo ich bedenken habe, das durch die Bauform keine vernünftige Zirkulation des Wassers stattfindet z. Bsp. der Kinderbereich und der lange Schwimmkanal. In jedem Fall würde ich die Verrohrung für eine nachträglich einzubauende Pumpe gleich mit einbauen. Das sind während der Bauphase nur minimale Mehrkosten aber am fertigen Teich einzubaue meist ein riesen Aufwand. 
Gruß Günter


----------

